# If I was to Carb cycle?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

If I was to carb cycle, thinking....

30g low Carb day

45g Moderate Carb day

135g High Carb day

Keeping Fats at around 90g a day and Protein 180g

Currently weighing 90kg and wanting to drop fat

I currently train 4 days a week:

Monday - Chest and Biceps

Wednesday - Back and Triceps

Thursday - Legs

Saturday - Shoulders and Abs

Each workout I finish with 15 minutes of sprints

Not sure when to have the high/moderate/low days? Any advice.....

Thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

why so little protein? my macros allow me 200g protein a day and im 20kg lighter than u. where did u work this out?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

My "low carb" day is higher than your "high carb" day and I weight 90kg myself.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm basing it on a website, someone called David Stache who is a good nutrtionist.

Here is the link....

http://davidstache.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/what-i-would-do-for-10-week-shape-up.html

Have I read it wrong?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

To be honest, I've devised my carb cycle diet based on my body and I've changed it many many times to the point where I feel it's fine tuned for me. I'm 90kg but am quite lean and workout 6x per week with the inclusion of cardio.

Your low days are fine but I think your moderate and high days are far too low if your working out as well.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Contest said:


> To be honest, I've devised my carb cycle diet based on my body and I've changed it many many times to the point where I feel it's fine tuned for me. I'm 90kg but am quite lean and workout 6x per week with the inclusion of cardio.
> 
> Your low days are fine but I think your moderate and high days are far too low if your working out as well.


You doing it too cut contest or bulk?

Im a similar weight to you an can eat anything an still have abs all year round, aswell as a physical job.

Whats your diet like mate if ya dont mind?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> You doing it too cut contest or bulk?
> 
> Im a similar weight to you an can eat anything an still have abs all year round, aswell as a physical job.
> 
> Whats your diet like mate if ya dont mind?


I doing it to cut and drop fat. Not for a contest but want to really shred down.

I would say I am roughly 17-19% body fat but unsure really.

My diet is currently:

Meal 1: 50g Porridge oats with 300ml Semi Skimmed Milk + 5 Whole Eggs

Meal 2: 2 tins of Tuna + Half a pack of Uncle Bens Basmati Rice with Mixed Veg

Meal 3: 200g Chicken Breast and Half a pack of Uncle Bens Basmati Rice with Mixed Veg

Meal 4: 250g Cottage Cheese

Roughly 1995 Kcal

Protein: 200g

Carbs: 140-150g

Fats: 45-50g


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

tomo8 said:


> You doing it too cut contest or bulk?
> 
> Im a similar weight to you an can eat anything an still have abs all year round, aswell as a physical job.
> 
> Whats your diet like mate if ya dont mind?


I do it to lean gain mate. My aim is to increase muscle mass steadily whilst still maintaining a good body-fat %.

Here is a recent pic of me...



Here's my diet..

Contest's Diet


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Contest said:


> I do it to lean gain mate. My aim is to increase muscle mass steadily whilst still maintaining a good body-fat %.
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me...
> 
> ...


Looking awesome mate, well done! :thumb:


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> I doing it to cut and drop fat. Not for a contest but want to really shred down.
> 
> I would say I am roughly 17-19% body fat but unsure really.
> 
> ...


ypu sure thats right? not much food there man. Should be looking for more meals and to cotinually top yourself up every 2-3 hours


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

If you want something very simple to follow read this - http://www.forbeshealthandperformance.co.uk/fhp-blog/blog-post.aspx?id=17&Very


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Looking awesome mate, well done! :thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Irishtoonfan said:


> ypu sure thats right? not much food there man. Should be looking for more meals and to cotinually top yourself up every 2-3 hours


Well I am wanting to cut and worked out my calories and macros and thats what it adds up too. Im pretty sure it is accurate. Meal frequency is a load of rubbish in my eyes and it is not entrirley true to eat every 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Contest said:


> I do it to lean gain mate. My aim is to increase muscle mass steadily whilst still maintaining a good body-fat %.
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me...
> 
> ...


Thanks for this mate but you are extremely lean and I would probably do something like this once I am happy with my body fat percentage.

Looking well though mate. What do you think to my current diet? Should I just stick at it and results will follow because at the end of the day I am in a calorie deficit and find the amount of carbs I have I am not losing muscle and my strength hasnt decreased and overtime is still improving? My Protein I feel is more than enough


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Well I am wanting to cut and worked out my calories and macros and thats what it adds up too. Im pretty sure it is accurate. Meal frequency is a load of rubbish in my eyes and it is not entrirley true to eat every 2 to 3 hours.


Yes there is evidence that the actual frequency in relation to getting the amount of protein and carbs into you and its affect on lean growth/maintenance is not what some build it up to be. But for handling cravings and regulating blood sugar levels I think its truly beneficial as with more recent feeds you feel fuller and makes in my opinion losing bf easier.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Contest said:


> I do it to lean gain mate. My aim is to increase muscle mass steadily whilst still maintaining a good body-fat %.
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me...
> 
> ...


Cheers for posting that. Given me some ideas


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

150 is not a high carb day.

400g is more like a high carb day.

4 low, 2 moderate and 1 *Proper high carb day*

that is has been the most effective for me. On the high carb day I would also drop the protein too.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Zola said:


> Cheers for posting that. Given me some ideas


No probs mate


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> 150 is not a high carb day.
> 
> 400g is more like a high carb day.
> 
> ...


I agree, the whole point of carb cycling is to have "low" and "high" days. What's the point of carb cycling if the difference between both days is just marginal?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Contest said:


> I agree, the whole point of carb cycling is to have "low" and "high" days. What's the point of carb cycling if the difference between both days is just marginal?


I agree with this and I may try it. My diet that I posted do you think is okay for dropping fat?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 150 is not a high carb day.
> 
> 400g is more like a high carb day.
> 
> ...


When would you have the high carbs days? when to have what?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> When would you have the high carbs days? when to have what?


I used to have on a saturday, just for social reason. Anything goes. Hi GI works better for firing up your metabolism. so anything is on. Treat it like a giant cheat day. Sweets, pizza, pasta, white rice, bread. Choose your destroyer. Even beers (well worked for me)

The first time you do this it's a little weird. It's odd to eat this much cutting. Even odder is that you will look bigger and leaner than ever before the day after. Your weight will go up by quite alot over the next few days, but this will drop off massively and continue to drop until your next high carb day.

You might want to have the 2 days before low or close to zero carbs. and the same for the day after.

I do want you another side effect is loads of energy and PRs :thumb:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Contest said:


> I do it to lean gain mate. My aim is to increase muscle mass steadily whilst still maintaining a good body-fat %.
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me...
> 
> ...


Jeez mate - you really do look incredible.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Jeez mate - you really do look incredible.


Its just a flattering pic mate


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Contest said:


> I do it to lean gain mate. My aim is to increase muscle mass steadily whilst still maintaining a good body-fat %.
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me...
> 
> ...


Looking sound there lad, im trying to cut myself at the min but your looking lean as, on a lean bulk.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

tomo8 said:


> Looking sound there lad, im trying to cut myself at the min but your looking lean as, on a lean bulk.


Thanks mate. I just eat right and train hard. My cal and carb intake is high but I make sure I train to my limit on each session.


----------



## Daz26 (Apr 28, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> 150 is not a high carb day.
> 
> 400g is more like a high carb day.
> 
> ...


If you were natty, cutting on 2650cal a day, bodyweight @ 225lbs, what numbers would you be looking at for pro,fat,carb?

Ive tried structuring it in the past but shift work and and an '8 day week' mean that i dont always train on the same days etc.

Cheers in advance and apologies for the hijack!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Daz26 said:


> If you were natty, cutting on 2650cal a day, bodyweight @ 225lbs, what numbers would you be looking at for pro,fat,carb?
> 
> Ive tried structuring it in the past but shift work and and an '8 day week' mean that i dont always train on the same days etc.
> 
> Cheers in advance and apologies for the hijack!


5 days

Pro: 230

Fat: 80

Carbs<30

1-2 day

Protein 230

carbs 100

fat 80

1 day

protein: <100

carbs 500< whatever ( I reckon 600 should be a minimum, but most people freak out when they hear that number. I did 600 at 180lbs)

fat< 100

something like the above. It's not an exact science. This is assuming a BF of around 15%+


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Im 190lbs prob 10% bf an my maintainence cals are 3500 cos i do a physical job.

On my low days how much lower would i keep my cals?

An on higher days do i just hit my 3500? But with higher carbs an lower protein.

Dont know where to set my carbs at for the low/med/high days because of my job cos all the articles on carb cycling dont seem to be for physical jobs.

Cheers for any help


----------



## Daz26 (Apr 28, 2009)

@simonthepieman thanks for the input. If you trained at 10am every time, how would you distribute your carbs?

Thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> Im 190lbs prob 10% bf an my maintainence cals are 3500 cos i do a physical job.
> 
> On my low days how much lower would i keep my cals?
> 
> ...


i'd add in extra carbs on low days and bring them up to 80-100. Aim for 2200-2500 cals on a low day and you would want your high day at about 5K



Daz26 said:


> @simonthepieman thanks for the input. If you trained at 10am every time, how would you distribute your carbs?
> 
> Thanks


whenever you like.


----------



## Daz26 (Apr 28, 2009)

@simonthepieman looking at those numbers again that's bordering on keto with a refeed! <30g carbs a day would bring tears to my eyes...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Daz26 said:


> @simonthepieman looking at those numbers again that's bordering on keto with a refeed! <30g carbs a day would bring tears to my eyes...


then eat more carbs. IIFYM


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Contest said:


> To be honest, I've devised my carb cycle diet based on my body and I've changed it many many times to the point where I feel it's fine tuned for me. I'm 90kg but am quite lean and workout 6x per week with the inclusion of cardio.
> 
> Your low days are fine but I think your moderate and high days are far too low if your working out as well.


What do your high , low carb days look like ,I am currently trying out carb cycling myself


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Xbigdave79 said:


> What do your high , low carb days look like ,I am currently trying out carb cycling myself


Very Low - 75g (Only once a week on my day off from gym)

Low - 150g

Med - 300g

High - 600g

Mon - Very Low

Tue - Med

Wed - High

Thu - Low

Fri - Low

Sat - High

Sun - Med


----------

